# very bloated hedgehog - help



## marvinmartian (Jul 13, 2012)

I am taking care of a male Hedgehog named Napoleon for my son for the summer - we had been doing great - but last night noted that Napoleon is very bloated - enough that he is having trouble both walking and curling up into a ball. The only changes that have occured in the past 3 months - is I ran out of bedding for him and grabbed some Arm & hammer - Odour free paper based stuff - I am wondering if something in that - he was allergic to - I have changed his bedding back to wooden chips which he was accustomed to - he has stopped using his running wheel - i have included a picture for viewing of the poor little guy. Any suggestions to theis rookie caretaker - and trust me i have thrown the odur stuff out and will get more bedding chips btw his bedding is changed weekly and his cat litter is checked twice a day.

Any guidance would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

This doesn't look good I would take him to the vet if I were you.
Is he pooping/peeing and eating/drinking normal?


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh dear --- get him to a vet. Now.

Toss out the shaving/chips type bedding and the cat litter. Replace them with fleece liners -- doesn't have to be fancy. A single-layer fleece remnant from a fabric store or an old fleece blanket cut to the size of his cage will work just fine.


----------



## marvinmartian (Jul 13, 2012)

he seems to be pooping all right - not sure about peeing - i am thinking this is a sever allergic reaction to the bedding - i was very skeptical when i bought it - and now feel bad - having trouble finding a vet in my area that handles hedgehogs - if this was an allergic reaction - like a human i am hoping this will subside - while i try to find a vet in my area


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Does the bloating feel like it is only in the skin, like its squishy, or is this stomach firm?

I know you said you are looking for a vet, let us know where you are and maybe someone from here will be able to help you find one.


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh gosh! The poor fellow! I hope someone here is able to help you find a vet soon. Good luck!


----------



## marvinmartian (Jul 13, 2012)

I am in London, Ontario, Canada - I have found a vet after a lot of phone calls and have an appointment at 9am tomorrow morning - I just took him fromhis cage and relized he is losing quills and when placed on the floor - urinates - everywhere - so i hope he can hold on until tomorrow morning - thanks to everyone for their help - I will let you know the outcome - poor Napoleon!!


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

Good luck on the vet visit! I hope it's just an allergic reaction and Napoleon heals up quickly!

Do you mind providing a little more information about the Arm & Hammer bedding you were using? Do you have a link to an online source...this way we can add it to out "stay away" list. Also, what kind of wood bedding was being used? 

Hope all goes well! Poor lil guy!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

How did the vet visit go?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hope the vet visit went well! Poor guy did NOT look comfortable.


----------



## marvinmartian (Jul 13, 2012)

thanks for all the help - I did get him to the vet - he has and adomen growth - and was put on anti-inflammatory drugs - and his swelling has been reduced almost back to his regualr self - but he also had severe case of skin mites - which I also was given meds for - but both meds have to be given orally and that is fun - when he curls up in a ball - togh to make sure all the meds are being swallowed.

AFter three weeks - now - and cleaning his cage daily - we are still battling the mites - and he is still suffering from quill loss - going to try a bath tonight (was watching on You tube how to do it) then sprinkle some tanactin on him - and amy also try some tree tea oil on his skin - to see if we cant rid of these nasty creatures.

He does have his appetite back and is back running in his wheel - so things are improving! But we need to get rid of the mites and get his quills growing back in.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Tea tree oil is toxic!!!!!!!!!!! Do not use!!!!!!!


----------



## dannielle1421 (Mar 2, 2011)

I was just going to say the same!


----------



## marvinmartian (Jul 13, 2012)

thanks - I WILLNOT USE tea Tree Oil for sure now!!!

Again thanks for all the help - you poeple are fantastic to help a rookie like me out with all this stuff - Luv You guys!!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I wouldn't use tinactin either cause we have no idea if it is even safe.

What meds did the vet give? Most people use Revolution for mites, it's a topical treatment and is the safest. Though I'm assuming the vet gave you ivermectin since you said its oral. Be very careful as it is easy to overdose and we hav had fatalities due to ivermectin injections.

For the bath; stick to just using aveeno oatmeal wash. Do a search(upper right corner) on how to bath. YouTube isn't always the best source of information. And if you still have questions, feel free to ask.

I would suggest taking a look at LGs book as it has the most composed information. 
http://www.westcoasthedgehogs.com/files/hedgehogbook/index.html


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Good to hear he isn't that bloated any more, I hope you'll get rid of the mites soon! You're doing great.


----------

